# Testing



## Chocks away! (Oct 31, 2005)

Just trying stuff out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Bit big, mate. Nice though 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes nice! But a bit big. Can you post the image without the text on it? I would like it.


----------



## Chocks away! (Nov 3, 2005)

Resized. I can't find it right now mate-but it can be found somewhere on this site!


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

I like it Chocs


----------



## elmilitaro (Nov 27, 2005)

Its nice. I still need to get mine done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Good siggy there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 26, 2006)

TEST


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont like that type font Joe, ugh.... The old one was better me thinks...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

what's the reason most people's siggies aren't working now?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 26, 2006)

trying to get sig back


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

Not sure, I changed mine before I noticed some werent working....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

It could be those that were using sigs uploaded to the old forum don't work as the urls have changed. Anyway I prefered the old font Joe...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

test 123


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Nope a bit too big how about this one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Test 3


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

test 3


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice ones CC and Adler, I think is probably time to start looking for a new sig...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

sorry guys, sticking to the same one, i like yours though adler......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Jeez lanc this was the perfect time for you to get a new sig or at least a new avatar but noooo...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

it wasn't that long ago i changed my siggy anyway! i do need to change my avatar though.........


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 26, 2006)

test


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 26, 2006)

cv


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

Well my old one did not transfer so I decided to change mine.

Pbfoot yours should be made a bit smaller.


----------

